# Water Heater



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Good day all, quick question. My water heater wont work on electric. I filled the tank, went outside and turned the switch to on, went back inside and turned the inside switch to on. The switch on the inside is lighted and it lit bright red.....waited several hours and checked the hot water.....still cold. So I decided to try it on propane.......it works fine. I checked the fuse and it is ok. This is the first time I have used the water heater. Any ideas?? I would like to use it on electric and save my propane. Thanks in advance for any help.

Happy camping!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You're plugged in, and the circuit breaker is set? The light on the wall will light up even when you don't have 120V going to the wh...

I know this because I once forgot to plug in... After a few hours and no hot water I began to wonder. When DW said, "why won't the microwave work?", I knew....


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

weve had our camper 3 yrs, and I still havent got the heater to work on electric? i just use the propane


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

There is an electric lock out switch on the back of the water heater. This is there to prevent it from being turned on inside with no water in the tank. If you open the heater compartment ourstide, there should be a switch with a safety pin. Remove the pin and switch this to the on position.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't turn the switch to the off position at the water heater? Sometimes they arn't labeled so good... Also when you say "fuse" do you mean "Breaker"? Just trying to rule out the obvious.









Let us know what you find.


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

john7349 said:


> Are you sure you didn't turn the switch to the off position at the water heater? Sometimes they arn't labeled so good... Also when you say "fuse" do you mean "Breaker"? Just trying to rule out the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the outside switch and it is on. And yes, the breaker, sorry about that, is on as well. I am plugged in at my house which is a standard 110....could this be the problem? I know you cant run the ac this way but I didnt stop to think about the wh.

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Water heater should be no issue on just an extension cord, just don't run much else if you can avoid it.

Now you are at the point where you need a volt meter and you will need to get access to the back of the water heater. You need to disconnect the electric element and check the resistance of the heater coil. I do not know what size element you have but I am thinking you should read between 10 and 20 ohms resistance. Let us know what that reads and then we can come with a next step.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

kmsjs said:


> There is an electric lock out switch on the back of the water heater. This is there to prevent it from being turned on inside with no water in the tank. If you open the heater compartment ourstide, there should be a switch with a safety pin. Remove the pin and switch this to the on position.


Ive read this before and looked high and low. There is no switch to be found. Maybe Im blind or mine is different than others?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Beaner242 said:


> There is an electric lock out switch on the back of the water heater. This is there to prevent it from being turned on inside with no water in the tank. If you open the heater compartment ourstide, there should be a switch with a safety pin. Remove the pin and switch this to the on position.


Ive read this before and looked high and low. There is no switch to be found. Maybe Im blind or mine is different than others?
[/quote]

Not all are the same so you may or may not be blind.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> There is an electric lock out switch on the back of the water heater. This is there to prevent it from being turned on inside with no water in the tank. If you open the heater compartment ourstide, there should be a switch with a safety pin. Remove the pin and switch this to the on position.


Ive read this before and looked high and low. There is no switch to be found. Maybe Im blind or mine is different than others?
[/quote]

Not all are the same so you may or may not be blind.
[/quote]
My 2006 28RSDS didn't have a switch.... Can you see the trailer in the rearview mirror while towing it? If so, I suspect your eyes are good enough!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> There is an electric lock out switch on the back of the water heater. This is there to prevent it from being turned on inside with no water in the tank. If you open the heater compartment ourstide, there should be a switch with a safety pin. Remove the pin and switch this to the on position.


Ive read this before and looked high and low. There is no switch to be found. Maybe Im blind or mine is different than others?
[/quote]

Not all are the same so you may or may not be blind.
[/quote]
My 2006 28RSDS didn't have a switch.... Can you see the trailer in the rearview mirror while towing it? If so, I suspect your eyes are good enough!








[/quote]

HAHAHAHA. Yes I can see the camper behind us very clearly. Been to the eye Dr. 1 time an he said I was 20/10, so Im assuming i just dont have a switch, or electric waterheater either?


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine also has a reset switch just to the left of the gas element and above the "switch." mine is sealed in rubber but labeled.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

i just kicked mine on, this is the first trip in the new TT. LP works fine, so now to test electric. Pin is off the outside switch, turned on, and toggle inside is on, and red light is on...stay tuned


----------

